# Rat Names?



## Mei Mei (May 4, 2011)

I'm getting two female rats soon and have started brainstorming names. I'll wait to see their colouring and personalities before I decide, but any suggestions would be appreciated :biggrin:

Here are my favourites so far: Kiyoshi (Kiki/Kiku/Yoshi), Memo, November Rain (Rain/Raina), Pandora (Pan/Panda), Pylea (Py/Lea), Serenity (Ren)


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

Me and my hubby have got 2 female rats. It took us ages to work out name for them. In the end we went with Chocolate and Sponge. The other names we did have was Galaxy and Chocolate. But hubby wanted to call his Sponge so them 2 names stayed. Weve had them 2 weeks and responding to their names already.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We are thinking Luna and sky or star for ours 

And also Greek mythology names but trying to find some the kids can say lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mei Mei said:


> I'm getting two female rats soon and have started brainstorming names. I'll wait to see their colouring and personalities before I decide, but any suggestions would be appreciated :biggrin:
> 
> Here are my favourites so far: Kiyoshi (Kiki/Kiku/Yoshi), Memo, November Rain (Rain/Raina), Pandora (Pan/Panda), Pylea (Py/Lea), Serenity (Ren)


I love Pandora and Pylea, nicest names Ive heard in a long time.


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

I have 5 girls at the moment and there names are:

Ronnie
Cookie
Noodles
Blossom
Ellie

I also used to have angel (R.I.P my little one you truley are an angel now) xxxxx mummy misses you xxxxx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

list of my lot see if it helps you think of something else or you can nick them if you like them lol

stalin (stali)
lenin (leni)
heckler
koch (pron. kosh not cok like the gun, even though that was where we got it)
glock (yes we're gun nuts)
eos (canon camera)
rolly (adopted with that name, he responded to it so we kept it)
nezumi (jap for rat)
kawaii (jap for cute)
ohka (jap for cherry blossom)
mirren (type of jap sauce)
miko (trainee geisha)

i think that's them all 

i love naming pets


----------



## Mei Mei (May 4, 2011)

Miss_Bex said:


> I have 5 girls at the moment and there names are:
> 
> Ronnie
> Cookie
> ...


Noodles! That's so adorable :biggrin:
Aw, RIP Angel  I lost my Angel (a mouse) last month


----------



## Mei Mei (May 4, 2011)

owieprone said:


> stalin (stali)
> lenin (leni)
> heckler
> koch (pron. kosh not cok like the gun, even though that was where we got it)
> ...


I love Japanese names - the language is so beautiful :biggrin:
Nezumi's super cute!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Mei Mei said:


> I love Japanese names - the language is so beautiful :biggrin:
> Nezumi's super cute!


nez, nezi or nezpie for short, she answered to anything beginning with 'nez'  lived to the ripe old age of 3 (or just over).

we were going to call the next batch of rats colours

midori (green, is now the new cars name)
shiro (white)
aka (red)
kuro (black)

but we're having a break before we get more.

or just look up a japanese recipe book lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My girls are called
Cookie
Eddna
Skye
Alice
Itsy
Valentine (Tiny)

I dont think any of these will be suitable but the boys are
Bitsy
Remy
Monty
Rommel
Fidget
Edd
Pierce
Merlin
Flash
Boom 
Bang


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

[email protected] and rommel

very good


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

French and Saunders!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

eiffel and tower?


----------

